# Equine heart rate monitor



## HorseGirlie (Mar 27, 2012)

So I'm looking for a horse heart rate monitor, I don't know much about them. I want to use it for endurance riding. Here is a link to the one I'm looking at: Health Check Heart Monitor - Heart Rate Monitors from SmartPak Equine , does this seem like a good one? Do you know if it can be used while riding or just when he is standing still? Just need a little advice!


----------



## HorseGirlie (Mar 27, 2012)

Also, any idea on the best odometer and speedometer to use while riding?


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I use a Garmin GPS for monitoring speed and distance, and there are a lot of other things you can keep track of as well. One of my best investments  

Another best investment: My $17 stethoscope. You can use it for a lot more than measuring heart rate, and they always work whereas the electronic systems can be iffy. I've used both at vet checks, and the electronic ones are great when they're working and terrible when they're not. After a practicing a few times with a stethoscope, I've got it down pretty well. Plus, I can throw a stethoscope into my saddle bag easily and compactly. With the system you posted, you're going to have to dismount to take the heart rate anyway. I would recommend saving the money and getting a Polar monitor that you can use while riding. You can also track speed on some of them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

stethescopes dont work for everyone. Electronics are the only way to go for me.
That pictured HRM is the same one I use, works great just wet the horse. However sense you mentioned speed distance, go ahead and buy once cry once.
Get a Garmen foretrex 401, or a 310XT, these are wrist gps wich will track speed distance and also can run a HRM. They are also the only two wrist GPS that have 20 plus hours of battery life. The 310xt recharges and the 401 uses AAA's. I have the older 301 then the HRM you posted , workes well enough for me that I will wait till one or the other dies to upgrade to an all in one unit. 
Buy once cry once, as you will end up spending almost the same on seperate HRM and GPS. https://www.thedistancedepot.com/Garmin_310XT_Heart_Rate_with_Adapter_Kit_SPECIAL_p/g-310xtak.htm

another option is the etrex line of hand held GPS, way better for navigating, and then the hand held HRM you selected.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I use an etrex and love it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

